# Yet another coding from home ?



## tarsh24 (Apr 25, 2009)

I recieved my CPC about a year ago, I am now pregnant and am actively looking for a coding from home job. I have done alot of research on Medassurant and have many reservations. I need help being pointed in the right direction. I live in the phx, az area.


----------

